# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة Avatar  كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

لعبة  James Camerons Avatar  كامله للتحميل


الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 4.5 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 
اللعبه عن الفيلم المشهور avatar المعروض حاليا فى السينما

صور من اللعبه بعد تحميلها







تحميل اجزاء اللعبه



PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9

PART 10

PART 11

PART 12

PART13

PART 14

PART 15

PART 16

PART 17

PART 18

PART 19


Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```




PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9

PART 10

PART 11

PART 12

PART13

PART 14

PART 15

PART 16

PART 17

PART 18

PART 19


Password: www.merchantdigital.info


كراك اللعبه لتصبح كامله معك
Crack: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZTBZUD9P

Crack file password: www.diseasecure.info

لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه وعن [you] وشرح كامل لها 

www.gotmerchant.info


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------

